# Anybody in Guam know how to organize a competition?



## Reddy (Sep 28, 2019)

Micronesia is one of the most empty areas when it comes to cubing. We are one of the places that have never had an official competition in the area since the founding of the WCA. Since I am not an adult, will anyone please give information that I can use to organize a competition in the future when I am responsible enough to hold it?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 28, 2019)

Reddy said:


> Micronesia is one of the most empty areas when it comes to cubing. We are one of the places that have never had an official competition in the area since the founding of the WCA. Since I am not an adult, will anyone please give information that I can use to organize a competition in the future when I am responsible enough to hold it?


 I don’t think there is a age limit . Search up how to organise a wca competition, click on the official wca page, and follow the instructions. You’ll need to contact a delegate.


----------



## asacuber (Sep 28, 2019)

You can organize a competition even if you aren't an adult! All you need is a WCA delegate and some volunteers. Try organizing unofficial competitions to see if there are any competitors in your area.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 28, 2019)

Non-adults organize comps all the time. Your bigger issue may be finding a delegate for the comp.


----------



## Reddy (Sep 29, 2019)

Finding a delegate is the main issue. I don't know how any delegate will be able to get here. I don't have equipment either and I have never even been to a competition.


----------



## Reddy (Sep 29, 2019)

Paying for travel expenses is a big issue when the closest delegates are 3 hours away by plane. Even harder to find a delegate in the first place because the closest ones don't speak English as their first language.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 30, 2019)

I would say the first thing to do is to build up a cubing community. Try to find other cubers in your area, get more people into cubing and organize some unofficial meetings / comps. It's more likely that a delegate will be willing to travel there if there is a decent group of people demanding a competition


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

sorry to be a noob but whats a delegate?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 11, 2019)

Atomixcc said:


> sorry to be a noob but whats a delegate?


A delegate is a representative of the WCA who oversees the competition to make sure all the rules are followed, generates the scrambles, assists the organizer, etc.


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## Mody (Oct 12, 2019)

So I am twelve and in the process of organizing a comp and here are a few things I picked up along the way
1.Before contacting the delegate Make sure you know small stuff like which events you want to have
Other organizers names
Name of the competition 
Date you want to have the comp
2. Make a group between all the organizers and delegate and try to Read every message on there
Until the delegate messages you back about the competition 
You might wanna check out some venues
And look for sound systems
Projectors and make a list of the pros and cons of the venue
*But don’t book/Pay for anything without planning everything and talking to the delegate first*
in my case the delegate is from another country and I have to play their travel expenses and hotels but they do have all the equipment like cube covers so I think of it as 50% equipment 50% travel fees and also
Timers (needed)
Displays ( optional)
Mats ( needed)
And depending on how good people in your area are at cubing
Make the rounds longer/shorter
Like if someone gets 3 minutes in 3x3
That’s 15 just for him while there are 50-100 people waiting
So look at older competitions around you and other people’s times and add 15 mins on the rounds length for extra time
Try to find a sponsor like 
Scs or the cubicle 
Good luck


----------

